# Will Lepidiolamprologus Elongatus Or Kendalli work Burundi



## Snake42490 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys.. I have my new tank set up with most of the fish in and am wanting to add my last fish. I am really wanting to add **1** of these guys to this mix of fish. Tell me if this can be done. I know they are evil when kept in pairs when breeding time comes. But other than that I find Tons of information from sites saying these will work with all of my fish.

My tank as of right now has

Burundi Frontosa
Blue Dolphin Moorii
Syno Multis.

http://www.wetpetz.com/lepelongatus.htm
Tank Mates: * 1 x Lepidioolamprologus elongatus
* 1 x Cyrtocara moorii
* 2 x Labidochromis caeruleus
* 1 x Cyphotilapia frontosa
* 3 x Gephyrochromis acei
* 1 x Synodontis decorus

If that elogatus doesnt work i also LOVE this one Lepidiolamprologus kendalli

I just want to here experience and input from anyone!

Thanks Seth

I thought it would be best to ask in here as my fronts will be the most timid fish of the group.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

deep, narrow shelves of slate type rock wil help small, tough lepids (under 3") to survive amongst adult gibberosa. open water, or hiding places too small (like shells) will allow the frontosa to pick them out. HTH.


----------



## Snake42490 (Mar 17, 2007)

All of the fish in the tank will be 2 inches or smaller. I was more worried about the Frontosa with the Lepids... Wont the lepids hurt them?

so can this be done then?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

elongatus will likely be eaten by frontosa eventually. IME, they spend too much time in open water to be safe. a single kendalli will not likely cause any trouble, if you accommodate it with proper rock structure. a better bet would be a lemarii. that is a fish capable of fighting back. especially, after the 6 inch mark.
most of these types are all too smart to get eaten easily, though. they would rather run, hide or jump out, than fight. if you find them near the surface, or hugging vertical corners, you should assume they need to be relocated asap. 
juvenile fish can almost all be tanked together. carnivores will do, what carnivores do best, so maturity is key to compatibility. i doubt any lepid, would bring harm to a frontosa, if tanked to mature side by side. frontosa will simply outgrow them. HTH.


----------

